# noise from under the stearing wheel



## DBabo (Sep 10, 2004)

When i'm turning a stearing wheel ( while the car is moving very slow ) i can hear a strange noise from the under the stear. wheel and brake/gas pedal starts to vibrate. Sound like "hrrrrum- hrrrum".

any clues ?

thank you


----------



## pathfound1 (Apr 8, 2004)

*hmm*



DBabo said:


> When i'm turning a stearing wheel ( while the car is moving very slow ) i can hear a strange noise from the under the stear. wheel and brake/gas pedal starts to vibrate. Sound like "hrrrrum- hrrrum".
> 
> any clues ?
> 
> thank you



could be the rotors, power steering..u should take it to a nissan specialist


----------

